# Green Tree Python Or Emerald Tree Boa



## GootySapphire (Jul 23, 2006)

For some reason I was told or thought that one or the other can stay in the red or yellow phase even as an adult. Is this true, and if so which one? I really love the yellow phase of either one.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 23, 2006)

i have both ssp. the emerald always changes to green as an adult(i have'nt any morphs yet),the green tree is the one that can retain it's juvie coloration as an adult,which is rare but can happen and worth alot too.


----------



## GootySapphire (Jul 24, 2006)

beetleman said:
			
		

> i have both ssp. the emerald always changes to green as an adult(i have'nt any morphs yet),the green tree is the one that can retain it's juvie coloration as an adult,which is rare but can happen and worth alot too.



Is one more docile than the other one? Could you give me a little basic info on both if you dont mind.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 24, 2006)

both ssp. are kinda nippy,really not for handleing,display animals,but the green tree can be alittle more"friendly" than the emerald, my both are really aggressive i don't handle them at all.


----------



## boidaddic (Jul 24, 2006)

I would go with the GTP, mainly because the emeralds on the market are normally WC and can be a real pain in the butt to keep alive. CB gtp's are a bit cheaper as well, but if you can find CB emeralds then their both pretty easy to take care of. It's not a snake for handling, if you want to handle them....dont get them.
Peace,
Eric


----------



## somberloathing (Jul 24, 2006)

emeralds are also way more prone to stressing out and dying fairly easy, most because there are alot of wc. I used to be in that same postion, deciding which of the 2 would be the best decision. I went with green trees for many reasons.
most of them are explained above. Emeralds tend to get a few ft bigger


----------



## Mechanical-Mind (Jul 25, 2006)

I've been interested in both GTPs and ETBs for a terribly long time, although I'm yet to actually muster up enough of a bank roll to acquire a pair. That said, the most comprehensive site I've encountered in my researching has been this one. Most notably, at least to me, it outlines a load of the potential if not probable mistakes many novice arboreal keepers make. Additionally, the information for caring for one species (with the exception of captive breeding practices, for obvious reasons), more or less, is synonymous in caring for the other. My last $00.02 would be that if given a choice, you should go with a CB pair of _C. caninus_, whether they're Surinames or Basins, or even a mishap intergrade of some sort -the most heinous ETB will always outshine any locale of _viridis_ ;P .... 

In regards to general keeping, remember that both ETBs and GTPs have been successfully bred and reared in captivity with regularity. Do your research first, like you are, and you'll manage just fine with either.

Best,
-Matt


----------



## Lasiodora (Jul 25, 2006)

GootySapphire,
There are no red adult green tree pythons (Morelia viridis). There are high yellow animals, blue, mite phase, high white, or a mixture of these colors.  These animals come from proven bloodlines that consistently produce offspring who retain these colors and they are not cheap.  Babies from proven bloodlines sell for $1000 and up.

Emerald tree boas (Corallus caninus) range from solid green adults to high white animals.  There are some black emeralds out there but I don't believe that trait has been proven to be genetic.  Amazon basin emeralds are the most docile of the locales and retain the most white.  They go for $1500 and up for babies.

Amazon tree boas (Corallus hortulanus) have many color forms. From solid red to solid yellow. These have been proven to be genetic.  These go from $150-$500.

Any proven color morphs are going to cost you a lot of money.  I would find out as much as I could about the arboreal I wanted to keep and then get a normal colored captive bred animal before I invested in an expensive color morph.
Good Luck,
Mike


----------

